# A great day in Harlem



## bernardina (Oct 13, 2016)

The year was 1999, and Noella Cotto was just looking for a place in Harlem to call her own. When she finally found the perfect place — a brownstone, in decent shape, at 17 E. 126th Street — she had no idea that the building had played a historic supporting role in American pop culture when, in 1958, 57 of the coolest cats in jazz assembled there to have their picture taken for a special issue of Esquire magazine. Cotto, who worked as a postal cop at the time, was unaware that the famous photo, titled “Harlem 1958,” was ubiquitous around the neighborhood, or that a generation of folks who’d grown up in the so-called Cultural Capital of Black America had seen the image so often, hanging in barber shops and bodegas, that they’d long since forgotten about it themselves. Nor did she realize that the photo had gotten another close-up only five years earlier in an Oscar-nominated documentary, “A Great Day in Harlem.”



http://interactive.nydailynews.com/2016/08/story-behind-great-day-in-harlem-photo/index.html#shape20

[η φωτογραφία στον σύνδεσμο είναι διαδραστική. Ένα κλικ πάνω στον κάθε μουσικό και... (η συνέχεια επί της οθόνης)]


----------

